

Coming soon from a HN author: The Geek Atlas  - jgrahamc
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596523206/

======
jgrahamc
Yes, that was a blatant plug for my own book, but I think the subject matter
is interesting for HN readers.

And I'm hoping that people here also have great suggestions for a possible
second edition :-)

